# Reptiles shows in Europe?



## Megu (Dec 5, 2016)

I just got back from visiting my penpal in Wales a few months ago, and now we are planning our visit for next year. I want her to come here and stay from August until November, so that she can catch the Chico reptile show and Sac reptile show (as well as Halloween and Thanksgiving).

It got me wondering about reptile shows in Europe. Has anyone been to any? If so, where? And what are the laws regarding reptile ownership in places like Wales or England? Are the shows well-attended?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Megu said:


> I just got back from visiting my penpal in Wales a few months ago, and now we are planning our visit for next year. I want her to come here and stay from August until November, so that she can catch the Chico reptile show and Sac reptile show (as well as Halloween and Thanksgiving).
> 
> It got me wondering about reptile shows in Europe. Has anyone been to any? If so, where? And what are the laws regarding reptile ownership in places like Wales or England? Are the shows well-attended?


I have heard of one in Hamm, Germany. There is a strong herp and arachnid intrest in Europe. Details beyond that I do not know.


----------



## Megu (Dec 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I have heard of one in Hamm, Germany. There is a strong herp and arachnid intrest in Europe. Details beyond that I do not know.


It all just seems like a big unknown from here haha


----------

